# got backed into, yaaay



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

wife parked the car at an antiques place, a backhoe clearing the lot hit the car.

have all his info, biggest contractor in town, he's gonna foot the bill























new tail light and bodywork...


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

:sad010:Sorry to see that.


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Ouch....My last fix for something similar was to the tune of $1800.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Sad


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ouch. At least he owned up to it and is paying for it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That sucks. Something similar happened to mine last year, guy in a truck backed into me while I stood there yelling to try to get him to stop short. He didn't hear me until I pounded on his window.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

That sucks! 

One of those weekends I guess, wife's van got hit by a trailer yesterday. Lucky only broke the tail light.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

bill will be $980, goes in 2 wks


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

fixed perfectly by dealer body shop and dude that hit me paid up.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

boraz said:


> fixed perfectly by dealer body shop and dude that hit me paid up.


Glad to hear all is well!


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Even the slightest repair makes me feel like my car was...um, uh...VIOLATED!

Sorry...you'll get her back in tip-top shape.


----------

